# peanut butter safe?



## BeeoBee (Apr 13, 2009)

just wanted to know if peanut butter was ok for tegus to eat.
I had a half eaten pb&j sandwich on the couch with my tegu out. got up to use the restroom, by the time i got back Cornelius was most of his way trough it.


----------



## Beasty (Apr 13, 2009)

:lol: THIEF!  
I'm sure he'll be fine. Good plant protein and fiber in there.
What kind of jelly did you have in it?


----------



## FoxxCola (Apr 14, 2009)

The same thing happened with my pizza, he only got a nibble before I grabbed him though! It was Hawaiian


----------



## ColdThirst (Apr 16, 2009)

Omg thats nothing, I didn't even think to post it on here bc a couple days later he pooped, but I left a whole like three day old almost solid black banana peel laying on the floor, came back from the store and there was a piece the size of a quarter left on the floor. It had eaten it stem and all!

Its ok but the only reason I left it there was bc I was sure it wouldnt be interested in it. Wrong


----------



## Leonidas21 (Apr 17, 2009)

Haha thats a cool story.


----------

